# Farm's first Myotonic kid?



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

We've been raising Myotonics since March 2014, when we got our first 2 doelings. We watched them grow all year and then opted to buy some bucklings in Feb 2015. Now we've got our first pregnant doe, Bella Donna (b&w coat), due 10/19. She was exposed to the buckling (brown coat) for a week, so we've got a waiting window of time. My wife has enjoyed feeling the baby kick and watching the doe's udder grow. We had a scare back on 10/9 because she was breathing odd, coughing a lot, & then had some blood-tinged sputum a few times. We sent to the teaching vet college/hospital & they determined her to have plura-pneumonia. Treated her with antibiotics & oxygen and she bounced back. Nonetheless, this first pregnancy has been dramatic towards the end, so we pray for a problem-free birth. As of yet, no kid yet but some good pics for those who care! Sorry for the exhausting story; we're just a little excited.


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

Our trip to the hospital in my wife's 4-runner. Unfortunately, we found out all her plumbing was working well on the way! Thank God for rubber cargo mats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Good luck!


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

Her first ultrasound to check the baby & diagnose her with pneumonia!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How did the kidding turn out? She sure is a cutie!


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

So last Saturday I went to work & my wife checked in on the goats. Low & behold there was momma & her 2 babies up running around. One was dry & the other still wet w/wobbly legs. She had them about 7am & took care of it all. We got a solid brown, blue eyed buckling & a solid black, brown eyes doeling. Both were a bit over 4 lbs. They took to nursing real well, only preferring 1 teat. Once we got the other one milked down, the teat was more limp & they took to it. Now both are over 6 lbs less than a week later & running all over the place.


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my - how cute! Congratulations on the successful delivery and having a good momma in your herd!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness...They're ADORABLE!!!! Now I want some Myatonics!


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

Every goat owner needs at least one Myotonic!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

congrats!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a tenns. Fainting goat but he doesn't faint 








❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I wish I had some solid black back babies... 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

While many people breed for show quality goats, I chose to trend towards registered, strong fainters. On the Myotonic scale, I look for strong 4's & prefer 5's. In my opinion, this helps preserve their unique quality, which is in line with our registry philosophy.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I understood none of that... Umm could you break it down for me please? 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

The fainting goats are rated on their ability & tendency to faint, scale of 1 to 6. 1's don't really exhibit this trait & 6's are somewhat rigid & stiff all the time to where it affects their quality if life. Most "strong fainters" are upper 4 to 5's. This is what our farm is breeding for: solid, healthy purebred goats that are strong fainters.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats, they are adorable!!!


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks. Our family was so surprised how alert they come out. They were up & hopping around outside by day 3. Truly amazing what nature produces!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Well he's a cross wtween a Pygmy and a myotonic 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I wish y'all would now to Texas because I would buy some!! Lol


❤Kayla❤


----------

